
Ask HN: Why does my game suck? Why will it fail, and is there anything I can do? - brogrammer2018
I&#x27;m a programmer, recently I have been working on implementing video and audio streaming algorithms which inspired a potential idea for a new game. A live EDM music festival simulator.<p>Basically what you have is a screen with hundreds of people all connected with their webcams, at the same time. You can move anywhere on the screen, and chat with other people.<p>There are three music stages playing at the same time in the game.<p>You can see hundreds of people simultaneously dance on their webcams live and chat and meet new people. Which sounds fun to me.<p>DJ stage sets can be pre-recorded, or I can even map live DJ sets.<p>In the app, you can create a friendship bracelet (called Kandi) and give the bracelet to other players. There is a Kandi editor. You can only give 1 Kandi bracelet to each other player, and the goal of the game (or score) is to collect Kandi bracelets.<p>However I have proposed the idea with different groups, and all three groups don&#x27;t really like the idea. They don&#x27;t see it as a game they would use, and do not seem to have any interest.<p>I have already found that because the streamed webcam is small (only 64 by 64 pixels) I can successfully stream 200 webcams simultaneously with no issues in any modern web browser. There are no technical issues, I have successfully implemented using getUserMedia a library which encodes streaming information via WebSocket to my own server which can mix the multi-source camera steam into a multi-destination stream.<p>I&#x27;m wondering is there something I&#x27;m missing why this game idea will fail?
Do you have any words of advice or suggestions on what would make this game successful?
======
op03
Interesting idea. Maybe there are upper limits on how many of those 200
dancing figures anyone can keep track off before they feel there is too much
going on on screen - you will have to do some research -
[http://jov.arvojournals.org/article.aspx?articleid=2121950](http://jov.arvojournals.org/article.aspx?articleid=2121950)

You can retry where "players" just see a smaller group say 4,8 etc and see if
the feedback is better.

------
brogrammer2018
The app would look similar to
[https://imgur.com/a/41oAc60](https://imgur.com/a/41oAc60) :)

